# Springs



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey all looking for some advice on rear coils for my '65 goat, when I got it it seemed a little low in back and I moved up to 15" wheels with bigger tires so I installed 1" spacers under the springs, then after a while it looked to high so I had the spacers milled down to 3/4". I'm running MT 275/60/15 drag radials and it's really close especially on the drivers side, so I would like to eliminate the spacers because I still think it's too high especially since I installed 1" lowering springs in front, I tried last summer to remove them but any medium to large bumps rubbed the drivers side tire even worse with a full tank. So this winter I'm going to carefully try and make some more room in the wheel well, there's a bump out above the lip and that's where it's rubbing. So my question finally is what's a good performance spring that A, would help handling and B, most important keep it from bouncing so I don't get rubbing, what spring rate am I looking for and or spring height? The springs look newer but I don't have a measurement or part number for them, my set up is a '66 I believe, Chevelle 12bolt with the flat spring perches and is the same width as the '65 gto with KYB gas adjust shocks, 1" sway bar, SSM lift bar lower control arms. I wouldn't mind a stiff spring just as long my teeth don't bang together on every bump....also to throw into the mix is if I make enough room or if the body shop does when I get it painted some day I would like to move up to 17" rims but keep a 28" tire so my rpms don't get to high which means I would probably looking at a 305/45/17, yikes ! Here's some pix of when I got it and current...thanks.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I think Minesa66 mentioned station wagon/ el camino springs on the rear may help. You could message him to find out


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Well I'm looking to lower it like in the first pictures but just be stiffer, idk wouldn't station wagon springs make it sit up higher?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I went UMI 1” lowering front and rear and they perform very well. No bouncing, but not overly harsh (but also got hotchkis shocks, which are also very nice).

you sure that 12 bolt is same width flange to flange as a bop rear? Feel free to message me for part #s etc


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I also have the 1" lowering fronts with KYB Gas Adjust shocks all around but don't know if those are the best performers, it's the rears I'm concerned with trying to get back to the stock height but not any lower as I have the bigger tires, UMI said they have a spring # 4048R that is the stock height for a '65 with a 130# spring rate so I don't think I should go with a 1" lower spring, I would be happy with the look if I took my 3/4" spacers out but I have to make room. Also if I do a 17" wheel maybe I could go with a bigger backset like 5", mine now are 4.5" and I have an inch before anything inboard would interfere. I made sure the rear end I bought was the same width as the original that came out, 65.5", 67.5" I believe ? I can't remember I just know it's narrower than the '67-'68 by an inch if I'm correct on those years without looking it all up...I'm not as good as you guys quoting those things off the top of my head


----------

